# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون المطبوعات والنشر في الكويت

## امل

قانون رقم (3) لسنة 2006في شأن المطبوعات والنشرفي الكويتبعد الإطلاع على الدستور، وعلى القانون رقم ( 15) لسنة 1960 بإصدار قانون الشركات التجارية والقانونية المعدلة له، وعلى القانون رقم (16) لسنة (1960) بإصدار قانون الجزاء والقوانين المعدلة له، وعلى القانون رقم (17) لسنة (1960) بإصدار قانون الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجزائية والقوانين المعدلة له ، وعلى القانون رقم (3) لسنة (1961) بإصدار قانون المطبوعات والنشر والقوانين المعدلة له، وعلى القانون رقم (32) لسنة (1969) بشأن تراخيص المحلات التجارية  والقوانين المعدلة له، وعلى القانون (42) لسنة 1972 بشأن حالات الطعن بالتمييز وإجراءاته والقوانين المعدلة له ، وعلى المرسوم بالقانون رقم (67) لسنة (1980) بالمحكمة الكلية بنظر المنازعات الإدارية المعدلة بالقانون رقم(61) لسنة (1982) ، وافق مجلس الأمة على القانون التالي نصه وقد صدقنا عليه وأصدرناه.


فصل تمهيديالمادة ( 1 )
حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر مكفولة وفقاٌ لأحكام هذا القانون.
المادة ( 2 )
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالمصطلحات التالية المعنى الوارد قرين كل منها.
المطبوع: كل كتابة أو رسم أو صورة أو قول سواء كان مجردا أو مصاحباً لموسيقى أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير متى كانت مدونة على دعامة، بالوسائل التقليدية أو أي وسيلة أخرى أو محفوظة بأوعية حافظة أو ممغنطة أو الكترونية أو غيرها من المحافظات معدة للتداول بمقابل أو بغير مقابل.
الطابع: الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذى يقوم بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره بنسخ المطبوعات بواسطة الآلات أو الأجهزة التي يستخدمها لهذا بمقابل أو بغير مقابل.
الصحيفة: كل جريدة أو مجلة أو أي مطبوع آخر يصدر باسم واحد بصفة دورية في مواعيد منتظمة أو غير منتظمة ولو كان مجرد ترجمة أو نقل عن مطبوعات أخرى.
رئيس التحرير: هو المسئول أو المشرف إشرافاً فعلياً على الصحيفة بمحتوياتها بناء على تكليف بذلك من المرخص له في إصدارها.
نائب رئيس التحرير: من تتوافر فيه شروط رئيس التحرير ويكون هو المسئول والمشرف إشرافاً فعلياً على الصحيفة بمحتوياتها في حالة غياب رئيس التحرير.
الناشر: الشخص الطبيعي أو الاعتباري الذى يضطلع بمهمة تهيئة المطبوع للنشر وإنتاجه أو يتولى توزيعه وتداوله.
التداول: بيع المطبوع أو عرضه للبيع أو التوزيع أو إلصاقه على أي دعامة كواجهة المحلات أو الجدران أو غيرها بجعله بأي وجه من الوجوه في متناول عدد من الأشخاص سواء تم ذلك بمقابلة أو دون مقابلة. 
الكاتب: كل من يقوم بالكتابة في الصحيفة بصورة منتظمة أو غير منتظمة.
المحرر: كل من يعمل في تحرير الصحيفة على سبيل الاحتراف من صحفيين سواء كان من المراسلين أو محللي الأخبار أو مجرى التحقيقات الصحفية أو المترجمين أو الرسامين أو المصورين .
الوزير المختص: وزير الإعلام.
الوزارة المختصة: وزارة الإعلام.

الفصل الأول:المطبوعات:المادة (3):
يجوز لأي شخص إنشاء مطبعة أو استغلالها أو فتح محل لبيع أو تأجير المطبوعات أو نشر أو توزيع أو ترجمة أو مكتب للدعاية والإعلان أو منشاة للإنتاج الفني فيما يتعلق بهذا القانون بعد الحصول علي ترخيص في ذلك من الوزارة المختصة، ويشترط في طالب الترخيص ما يلي:
1- أن يكون كويتي الجنسية كامل الأهلية.
2- أن يكون حسن السيرة محمود السمعة، ولم يسبق ضده الحكم في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره.
3- أن يكون حاصلاً علي شهادة الثانوية العامة علي الأقل أو ما يعادلها فيما عدا نشاط الترجمة فيجب أن يكون الطالب حاصلاً علي مؤهل جامعي مناسب أو ما يعادله، ويجوز للوزارة المختصة أن تستثني من هذا الشرط من يكون له خبرة كافية في مجال النشاط المطلوب إصدار الترخيص لمزاولته.
4- أن يكون مالكا أو مستغلاً لموقع مناسب للنشاط.
وإذا كان الطالب الترخيص شخصاً اعتبارياً فيجب أن يكون جميع المؤسسين أو الشركاء كويتيين، وان تتوافر الشروط السابقة فيمن يتولى إدارة النشاط.
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون المنظمة لإصدار هذا الترخيص ومزاولة المطابع والمحال المرخصة لنشاطها.
المادة (4):
مع عدم الإخلال بالشروط الواردة في المادة السابقة، إذا رغب صاحب الترخيص في إنهاء أو تعطيل نشاط المطبعة أو المحل المرخص فيه أو تغير اسمه أو مقرة، فيجب عليه إخطار الوزارة المختصة بذلك.
وتبين اللائحة التنفيذية الإجراءات المنظمة لهذا الإخطار والرد عليه.
المادة (5):
 يجوز لصاحب الترخيص أن يتنازل عنه لغيره بعد الحصول علي موافقة كتابية مسبقة من الوزارة المختصة وفقا للشروط والإجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزارة.
وإذا توفي صاحب الترخيص فلورثته أن يطلبوا نقل الترخيص إليهم علي أن يكون احدهم مسئولاً عن الإدارة وتتوافر فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (3) كما أن يطلبوا نقل الترخيص إلي شخص أخر تتوافر فيه هذه الشروط وذلك بعد موافقة الوزارة المختصة خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ الوفاة واعتبار الترخيص منتهياً.
المادة (6):
يجب علي الطابع قبل أن يتولى طباعة أي مطبوع أن يقدم أخطاراً مكتوبا بذلك إلي الوزارة المختصة وان يثبت فيها اسمه وعنوانه.
ويجوز طبع وتداول ونشر أي مطبوع غير دوري علي أن يذكر اسم الطابع والناشر والمؤلف وعنوان كل منهم في الصفحة الأولي أو الأخيرة من المطبوع وتاريخ الطبع وعلي الطابع إيداع نسختين من المطبوع لدي كل من الوزارة المختصة ومكتبة الكويت الوطنية قبل تداوله ونشرة وذلك وفقا للشروط والإجراءات التي تبنيها اللائحة التنفيذية
.
المادة (7):
يجوز إدخال أو تداول أو بيع المطبوعات الواردة من الخارج بعد إجازتها من الوزارة المختصة بعد التثبيت من عدم احتوائها علي ما يحظر نشره وفقا للمواد المنصوص عليها في الفصل الثالث من هذا القانون.
مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون أخر يعتبر الموزع المحلي مسئولا في حالة مخالفة أي حكم من إحكام هذا القانون ويعاقب وفقاً لأحكامه.
الفصل الثاني : الصحيفة:
المادة (8)
لا تخضع الصحف لأي رقابة مسبقة.
المادة (9):
لا يجوز إصدار صحيفة إلا بعد الحصول علي ترخيص في ذلك من الوزارة المختصة ولا يمنح الترخيص إلا لصاحب مؤسسة أو شركة، فإذا كانت الصحيفة يومية يشترط ألا يقل راس مال المؤسسة أو الشركة عن مائتين وخمسين ألف دينار.
ومع عدم الإخلال بأحكام القانون رقم (15) لسنة 1960 م بشان الشركات التجارية والقوانين المعدلة له، تتولي الوزارة المختصة تعيين مراقب حسابات يتولى تدقيق وبيان المركز المالي لحسابات المؤسسة أو الشركة المرخص لها بإصدار صحيفة وفق الأنظمة والضوابط التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص.
ويقدم طلب الترخيص إلي الوزارة المختصة مشتملا علي البيانات التالية :
1- اسم طالب الترخيص وتاريخ ميلاده وأخر مؤهل علمي حصل عليه، ومحل إقامته.
2- إذا كان طالب الترخيص شركة فيذكر في الطلب أسماء جميع أعضاء مجلس إدارتها ومقر الإدارة.
3- الاسم المقترح للصحيفة ومواعيد صدورها وشكلها وغرضها وما إذا كانت سياسية،أو اجتماعية، أو ثقافية، أو فنية أو غير ذلك واللغة التي تصدر بها، ولا يجوز إن يكون اسم الصحيفة مماثلا لاسم صحيفة سبقتها في الصدور ولا يزال ترخيصها سارياً.
4- عنوان مقر إدارة الصحيفة ومكان طباعتها.
ويجوز بموافقة الوزارة المختصة إصدار ملحق وأكثر للصحيفة في اليوم ذاته الذي تصدر فيه ويجب الحصول علي هذه الموافقة قبل الإصدار.
المادة (10) :
يشترط في طالب الترخيص لإصدار الصحيفة ما يلي:
1- أن يكون كويتيا بالغا من العمر الخامسة والعشرين وكاملا للأهلية.
2- أن يكون حسن السير ومحمود السمعة، ولم يصدر ضده حكم مخل بالشرف أو الأمانة، ما لم يكن رد إليه اعتباره .
3- أن يكون حاصلاً علي مؤهل عال بعد الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها.
وإذا كان طالب الترخيص شركة يشترط أن تتوافر في جميع المؤسسين الشروط الواردة في البندين الأول والثاني من هذه المادة.
المادة (11):
يصدر الوزير المختص خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب قرارا بالموافقة علي منح الترخيص أو رفضه فإذا انقضت المدة دون إصدار القرار اعتبر الطلب مرفوضا
ولذوي الشأن الطعن في القرار النهائي الصادر برفض الترخيص  أمام الدائرة الإدارية وفقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المرسوم بالقانون رقم (20) لسنة 1981 خلال ستين يوما من إبلاغهم بالقرار أو من تاريخ انتهاء المدة المشار إليها.
المادة (12):
يجب علي المرخص له في إصدار صحيفة أن  يقدم إلي الوزارة خلال ثلاثة اشهر من تاريخ إخطاره بالموافقة ما يلي:
1- ما يفيد إيداعه خزانة الوزارة المختصة كفالة مالية مقدارها مائة ألف دينار إذا كانت الصحيفة يومية وخمسة وعشرون ألف دينار إذا كانت غير ذلك، ويجوز أن يقدم بدلا من الكفالة المالية بنكيا موجها إلي الوزارة المختصة مطلقا من أي قيد، وللوزارة المختصة الحق في صرف الكفالة أو الضمان للوفاء بما تلتزم به المؤسسة أو الشركة أو رئيس التحرير من تعويضات بناء علي هذا القانون، وعلي صاحب الترخيص استكمال النقص في الضمان خلال شهرين من تاريخ إخطاره بذلك من الوزارة المختصة.
2- اسم كل من رئيس التحرير ونوابه وموافقتهم الخطية علي قبولهم لهذا المنصب.
3- تحديد ميعاد صدور العدد الأول من الجريدة علي ألا يجاوز هذا الميعاد سنة من تاريخ تقديم هذا البيان.
4- اسم المطبعة التي تتولي طباعة الصحيفة ونسخة من عقد الطباعة المبرم مهما.
وإذا لم يقم المرخص له بأي من الالتزامات الواردة في البند السابقة اعتبر الترخيص ملغيا بحكم القانون ودون حاجة إلي إجراء أخر، للوزير المختص مد الميعاد إلي مدة لا تجاوز شهراً واحداً.

المادة (13):
يعتبر باطلا كل إيجار لترخيص إصدار الصحيفة. ويعتبر بيع الترخيص أو التنازل عنه باطلا إذا تم دون موافقة الوزارة المختصة.
المادة (14):
دون الإخلال بأي أسباب أخري للإلغاء تضمنها هذا القانون، تلغي تراخيص الصحف بحكم القانون في الأحوال التالية:
1- إذا توقفت الصحيفة عن الصدور بغير عذر تقبله  الوزارة المختصة لمدة تزيد علي ثلاثة اشهر للصحيفة اليومية وستة اشهر لما عداها.
2- إذا كان صاحب الترخيص شخصية اعتبارية وزالت صفتها القانونية لأي سبب من الأسباب.
3- إذا توفي صاحب الترخيص ولم يكن له وارث شرعي أو إذا لم يقم الورثة خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ الوفاة وبعد موافقة الوزير المختص بنقل الترخيص إلي أسمائهم أو اسم أي شخص أخر مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة (10) من هذا القانون.
4- إذا فقد صاحب الترخيص أيا من الشروط الواردة في المادة (10) من هذا القانون.
ويجب إبلاغ صاحب الشأن بإلغاء الترخيص في أي من الحالات المشار إليها.
وفي غير الحالات السابقة لا يجوز إلغاء ترخيص الصحيفة إلا بحكم نهائي صادر من المحكمة المختصة أو بناء علي طلب صاحب الترخيص.
المادة (15):
مع عدم الإخلال بنص المادة السابقة لا يجوز إلغاء ترخيص أية من الصحف إلا بموجب حكم نهائي صادر من المحكمة المختصة.
ويجوز لرئيس دائرة الجنايات أو  قاضي الأمور المستعجلة عند الضرورة وبناء علي طلب من النيابة العامة إصدار قرار بإيقاف صدور الصحيفة مؤقتا لمدة لا تجاوز أسبوعين قابلة للتجديد أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة.
المادة (16):
يجب أن يكون لكل صحيفة رئيس تحرير أو أكثر يشرف عليها أو علي قسم معين من أقسامها، أشرافاً فعليا، ويشترط في رئيس التحرير ما يلي:
1- أن يكون كويتي الجنسية كامل الأهلية.
2- أن يكون حسن السيرة محمود السمعة، ولم يسبق ضده الحكم في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره.
3- أن يكون حاصلاً علي شهادة الثانوية العامة علي الأقل أو ما يعادلها فيما عدا نشاط الترجمة فيجب أن يكون الطالب حاصلاً علي مؤهل جامعي مناسب أو ما يعادله، ويجوز للوزارة المختصة أن تستثني من هذا الشرط من يكون له خبرة كافية في مجال النشاط المطلوب إصدار الترخيص لمزاولته.
4- أن يكون متفرغا لعمله.

المادة (17):
يجب علي رئيس التحرير أن يتحرى الدقة والحقيقة في كل ما ينشره من أخبار أو معلومات أو بيانات.
ويجب علي رئيس التحرير أن ينشر دون مقابل أي رد أو تصحيح أو تكذيب يرد إليه من الوزارة المختصة أو الجهات الحكومية الأخرى أو من أي شخص اعتباري أو طبيعي ورد اسمه أو أشير إليه في كتابة أو رسم أو رمز تم نشره بالصحيفة وذلك في التاريخ الذي تحدده الجهة المعنية وفي ذات مكان  النشر وبذات الحروف وحجمها التي نشرت بها المادة موضوع الرد أو التصحيح أو التكذيب.
المادة (18):
يجب علي ممثلي الصحف الأجنبية ومراسليها ومندوبي وكالات الأنباء ومحطات الإذاعة والتلفزيون الأجنبية الحصول علي تراخيص من الوزارة المختصة لممارسة عملهم داخل الكويت، وللوزارة المختصة إنذار الممثل أو المراسل أو المندوب أو إلغاء الترخيص إذا تبين أن الأخبار والمعلومات التي ابلغها تنطوي علي مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون.
الفصل الثالث:
المسائل المحظور نشرها في المطبوع  أو الصحيفة والعقوبات:
المادة (19):
يحظر المساس بالذات الإلهية أو القران الكريم أو الأنبياء أو الصحابة الأخيار أو زوجات النبي – صلي الله عليه و اله سلم – أو آل البيت – عليهم السلام – بالتعريض أو الطعن أو السخرية أو التجريح بأي وسيلة من وسائل التعبير المنصوص عليها في المادة (29) من القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1970 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الجزاء رقم (16) لسنة 1960.
المادة (20): 
لا يجوز التعرض لشخص أمير البلاد بالنقد، كما لا يجوز أن  ينسب له قول إلا بإذن خاص مكتوب من الديوان الأميري.
المادة (21) 
يحظر نشر كل ما من شأنه:
1- تحقير أو ازدراء قانون الدولة.
2- إهانة أو تحقير رجال القضاء أو أعضاء النيابة العامة أو ما يعد مساساً بنزاهة القضاء وحياد يته أو ما تقرر المحاكم أو جهات التحقيق سريته.
3- خدش الآداب العامة أو التحريض على مخالفة النظام العام أو مخالفة القوانين أو ارتكاب الجرائم ولو لم تقع الجريمة. 
4- الأنباء عن الاتصالات السرية الرسمية ونشر الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات التي تعقدها حكومة الكويت قبل نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية إلا بإذن خاص من الوزارة المعنية .
5- التأثير على قيمة العملة الوطنية أو ما يؤدى إلى زعزعة الثقة بالوضع الإقتصادى للبلاد أو أخبار إفلاس التجار أو الشركات التجارية أو المصارف أو الصيارفة إلا بإذن خاص من المحكمة المختصة .
6- كشف ما يدور في اجتماع أو ما هو محرر في وثائق أو مستندات أو مراسيم أو أي أوراق أو مطبوعات قرر الدستور أو أي قانون سريتها أو عدم نشرها، ولو كان ما نشر عنها صحيحاً ويقتصر النشر على ما يصدر عن ذلك من بيانات رسمية .
7- المساس بكرامة الأشخاص أو حياتهم أو معتقداتهم الدينية والحض على كراهية أو ازدراء أي فئة من فئات المجتمع أو نشر معلومات عن أوضاعهم المالية، أو إفشاء سر من شأنه أن يضر بسمعتهم أو بثروتهم أو باسمهم التجاري.
8- المساس بالحياة الخاصة للموظف أو المكلف بخدمة عامة أو نسبة أقوال أو أفعال غير صحيحة له تنطوي على تجريح لشخصه أو الإساءة إليه.
9- الإضرار بالعلاقات بين الكويت وبين غيرها من الدول العربية أو الصديقة إذا تم ذلك عن طريق الحملات الإعلانية .
10- خروج الصحيفة المتخصصة عن غرض الترخيص الممنوح لها .
المادة (22)  
يجوز بقرار مسبب من الوزير المختص حظر نشر أي إعلانات تجارية أو غيرها ، وذلك وفقاً للشروط والضوابط التي يصدر بها قرار من الوزير .
المادة (23) 
تختص النيابة العامة دون غيرها بالتحقيق والتصرف والادعاء في جميع الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، على أن تكون هناك نيابة مختصة لهذه الجرائم. 
المادة (24) 
دائرة الجنايات في المحكمة الكلية هي المحكمة المختصة بنظر جميع الدعاوى الجنائية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون، وتستأنف أحكامها أمام محكمة الاستئناف.
المادة (25)

 تسقط الدعوى الجزائية عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون إذا لم يتم إبلاغ النيابة العامة عنها خلال ثلاث أشهر من تاريخ النشر، وتسقط دعوى التعويض إذا لم يتم رفعها خلال سنة من تاريخ النشر ما لم تكن الدعوى الجزائية قائمة فيبدأ ميعاد السقوط من تاريخ انقضائها أو صدور حكم نهائي فيها .
المادة (26)
كل مخالفة لأحكام مواد الفصل الأول من هذا القانون يعاقب مرتكبها بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار ولا تجاوز ألف دينار فإذا تضمن المطبوع ما يتعارض مع المصلحة الوطنية أو كان يخدم هيئة أو دولة أجنبية أو يمس النظام الإجتماعى أو السياسي في الكويت تكون العقوبة غرامة لا تقل عن ثلاث آلاف دينار، ولا تزيد عن عشرة آلاف دينار، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر . 
 المادة (27) 
مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر يعاقب رئيس التحرير أو كاتب المقال أو المؤلف . 
1- إذا نشر في الصحيفة ما حظر في المادة (19) بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف دينار ولا تزيد عن عشرة آلاف دينار، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
2- إذا نشر في الصحيفة ما حظر في المادة(20) بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف دينار ولا تزيد عن عشرة آلاف دينار.
3- إذا نشر في الصحيفة ما حظر في المادة (21) بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن ثلاثة آلاف دينار .
4- يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن ألف دينار ولا تزيد عن ثلاثة آلاف دينار عن كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام الفصل الثاني من هذا القانون .

ويجوز للمحكمة الجزائية في أي من الحالات السابقة أن تأمر بإلغاء الترخيص أو تعطيل الصحيفة مدة لا تزيد عن سنة واحدة ومصادرة العدد المنشور وضبط النسخة والدعامة الأصلية المثبت عليها وإدعامها وإغلاق المطبعة المستخدمة في الطبع .
المادة (28) 
إذا نشر تحريض على قلب نظام الحكم في البلاد، وكان التحريض متضمناً الحث على تغيير هذا النظام بالقوة أو بطرق غير مشروعة، أو الدعوة إلى استعمال القوة لتغيير النظام الإجتماعى والاقتصادي القائم في البلاد، أو إلى اعتناق مذاهب ترمى إلى هدم النظم الأساسية في الكويت بطرق غير مشروعة عوقب رئيس التحرير وكاتب المقابل بالعقوبة المقررة بالمادة (29) فقرة أولى من القانون رقم (31) لسنة 1970م بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الجزاء رقم (16) لسنة 1960م .

----------


## حيدر الحجيمي

هذا نفسه قانون المرئي والسموع ولا غيره ؟

----------

